# Painted Rod. Finish?



## FishNC13 (Nov 21, 2010)

I just painted my OM surf blank and Im pondering what finish to use or even if I should use a finish. I used the fusion paint for plastics (turned out looking very good.). I was told by one guy on another forum that I didnt need to use a finish but I wanted to get some more opinions. I was concidering spray polyurathane like mudhole sells (Minwax). I want something that is not going to yellow in the sunlight (or at least last a long time before it yellows).


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

You dont have to finish it, if you put the finish mentioned on it, it will yellow badly.


----------



## FishNC13 (Nov 21, 2010)

Tacpayne said:


> You dont have to finish it, if you put the finish mentioned on it, it will yellow badly.


Thats what I thought about the Minwax type stuff. 

What about permagloss? or possibly automotive clearcoat?

I dont want to have to worry about the paint chipping or getting damaged when I lay the rod down. Iv never used this paint before and dont know how durible it is.


----------



## redfishnc (Sep 12, 2008)

*painting rods*

I have an old white Fenglass 964 that I built in the early '80s and have removed the guides and a little of the finish in places. My rebuild plan includes lighter guides and I wanted to paint but was unsure. If you left it painted couldn't you touch up paint if needed? I was thinking of spraying polyurethene but am open to other ideas.


----------



## Fishinbuddy (Mar 11, 2009)

I painted a rod with Fusion and let it sit in my garage for several months during the summer when it was hot. I attempted to put lumiseal over the paint and it did take some of the paint off. I would think that permagloss would do the same. I am not sure about the minwax poly. I have some but haven't tried it on a rod. 

I would test whatever you try on a old/scrap blank first. Good Luck.


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

I have used Permagloss on painted blanks. It provides a very durable high gloss finish. I normally let the paint dry for week or so before appling the Permagloss. The Permagloss is easily applied with a small foam brush. Two coats of Permagloss is usually enough. If you take your time it will come out perfect looking just like a high gloss factory blank. 

John


----------



## FishNC13 (Nov 21, 2010)

thanks for the responses guys!

I was told that the permagloss would attack the paint by a couple of people. 

JlentZ, what type of paint did you use?


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

I have used Permagloss over Dupli-color chameleon paints and a paint similiar to the Fusion but made by Rustoleum(Specialty Paint for Plastic). I chose this over the Fusion because they not only listed the paint for use on plastic but also on fiberglass. Like I said in my previous post I let the paint dry for what may seem a long time before coating with Permagloss. I would let the paint dry for a minimum of 5-7 days maybe longer depending on the ambient temperature. 

John


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

i have had great sucess with flex coat "lite" when refinishing,i let the paint dry over night and apply athin coat the next day,let dry again overnight and start building


----------

